
Shuddle ‘Uber for kids’ service reaches end of road - coloneltcb
http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Shuddle-Uber-for-kids-service-reaches-end-7249450.php?t=f4327bfb984832b814&cmpid=twitter-premium
======
hmahncke
This was a great service and it's a shame it closed. I used it every week.

